# Zeitstempel für Sensordaten bekommen



## LimeWire (23. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin ein Neuling in Java und habe eine Frage. Ich möchte über mein Android Smartphone das einen Infrarotsensor hat, meine Herzrate messen können. Ich habe von Samsung eine SDK erhalten und kann mittlerweile auf den Sensor zugreifen. Ich bekomme vom Sensor aber nur die Rohdaten und muss nun eine Möglichkeit finden anhand des Signals die Herzrate zu bestimmen. Daher meine Frage. Wie kann ich die Daten die gemessen werden mit einem Zeitstempel versehen um mir mal den Verlauf der Messungen zb in einem Excel Diagramm anzeigen zu lassen? 

Danke für Hilfe und Anregungen


----------



## mrBrown (23. Mai 2017)

Einfach den Zeitpunkt, an dem du den Messwert bekommst loggen?


----------



## LimeWire (23. Mai 2017)

Ehm, danke für den Rat. Macht das nicht der Logcat im Android Studio, oder muss ich den Code für den Logger schreiben ? Blick da irgendwie nicht ganz durch wie die Funktionsweise eines Loggers bei java ist...


----------



## mrBrown (23. Mai 2017)

Mit loggen meine ich nicht irgendeinen Logger, sondern einfach nur die Zeit zusätzlich zum Messwert speichern, hab Mich da etwas falsch ausgedrückt


----------

